# Shoulder Arthroplasty-resurfacing of the glenoid



## lma041862 (Sep 27, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience if coding a shoulder arthroplasty with a resurfacing of the glenoid?  Is it a hemi or total is the question.
Any help or opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## nikkisgranny (Nov 11, 2007)

I believe this would be a hemi 23470 as the glenoid is being resurfaced.


----------

